# Phương Uyên - Thiều Bảo Trang: Chỉ có thể là tình yêu?!



## blackberry99 (4 Tháng mười hai 2012)

* Công khai ôm hôn giữa chốn đông người, nhạc sĩ Phương Uyên còn làm nũng "người yêu tin đồn" Thiều Bảo Trang khi ngả đầu vào người cô đầy tình tứ.*






















































​

_Nguồn : Phunutoday_​


----------

